

The fnt.im url shortner - feint
http://feint.me/articles/the-fnt-im-url-shortener

======
veb
I read the first paragraph and someone was talking about moguls needing a URL
shortener or something. I scrolled the rest still not understanding. :-(

------
ljf
Any excellent idea and great site. Love how can use it from a mobile. Hope it
does well.

